# Beginner in western but not to riding..



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a friend who is moving up here. He has a Fjord that he bought as our old military saddle club closed down and changed her from english to western.

As his wife has long term illness he has asked if I would mind working the mare a couple of times a week. Bonus for me as I have no horse of my own  

but I am a dressage rider. I don't even know how to fix a western saddle on a horse (yet!).

Is it that different? Any tips? I think they said that she is a reining horse?? I have no clue, but any basic tips will be a great help.

This also means I can go and buy some awesome boots and a cowboy hat!

TIA!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Haha Duffy! You will have fun! You may just go to the "dark side" and not return. You are going to have to assess what she knows, since what is posted is a little confusing. If she IS a trained reining horse, she will neck rein.....but you say she has been ridden english, so I guess you will have to see what bit they are using. If it is a shanked bit, that is broken (not a solid mouth) you can use VERY light contact while you assess what she knows. Try neck reining and see, you can pick up on these bits easily. If it is a solid curb, I would be hesitant to use 2 hands, but that is just me, and I have recently switched from English to Western. THe hardest part is to ride without contact, I think!

I would have the owner show you how to tack up. YOu will get used to the weight of the saddle, and learn to swing it up there...at least this horse is pretty short, I would guess....

I would have the owner show you what she knows to give you a better idea. If she IS a reining horse, you will have fun, and you should be able to move her 6 ways from Sunday with little effort at all!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Muahaha.. do you have cookies?

I can see myself galloping off in to the sunset.. cow girl.. and omg. I can ride in jeans!

Okay, I'm over it now aha!

I am sorry for the confusion! I say she was ridden english before.. she was a school horse and a bump on the side meant up a level, and a pull on the face meant down a level :S

Alls I know is they ride with one hand. She has a western saddle, naturally, and I need to work on my arms to get it up and thank goodness she is a pony!

This is a picture of her a year ago...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, she is a doll. I myself never ride in jeans-I learned that lesson more than 40 years ago! But I know lots of people do-so give it a try if you want to. Have fun!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have known her for a few years, absolute sweetheart. Perfect to try to learn as she is very unlikely to go and dump me in the sand.

I will get updated pictures and info as I go along.. 

I rode in old jeans once, as I lifted my leg to mount they split Have never since!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmm...don't fight the saddle. Some western saddles will put your feet forward, and some will put your heels under your hip. Don't worry either way - both work fine, actually. Some western saddles will tend to force your thighs into a specific angle, and that annoys me. The one we have that does that tends to hurt my legs, maybe because I do fight it...

"a bump on the side meant up a level, and a pull on the face meant down a level"

Ask the owners for how they cue her. Western riders don't tend to agree much on cues, or worry about anyone else agreeing with theirs. My mare thinks the cue for "canter" is my squeezing both legs and saying 'Come on, let's go!' - wouldn't win me any points in a show, but my horse understands. Works OK on a trail, but letting her choose her lead isn't always the right solution in an arena.

I know a lot of western horses who have never been ridden in anything but a standard snaffle. Both the lady I took lessons from and the lady who trained my horses are snaffle-only types. Our Appy Trooper will neck rein (and behave) with anything you put in his mouth, as long as you don't mess with his mouth too much. My Arabian mare Mia is slowly learning neck reining - she knows how, actually, but tends to think of it as advice instead of a command. However, she neck reins better with a leveraged bit. 

Riding with one hand on the reins still feels unbalanced to me. I often leave my right hand on the horn, because putting it on my leg just feels weird.

The only pants I've ever ridden in are $15.88 Wranglers from Wal-Mart. I've never had a problem with seams rubbing, regardless of saddle type. Maybe because my toes point out 30+ deg or so. Hmmm....

Have fun! We'll expect to see pictures of you riding soon :wink::








​


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I only ride in jeans since I "converted"....love it. Much more flattering for an aging middle age body.........


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Picture the following: 1988.... my formerly crazy run-away OTTB after 45 days of western training.....then me, after 20 years of dressage and jumping, first lesson in western......after 20 minutes I didn't know where left and right was, have felt more than once like a complete beginner ( think butter on a hot potato)....and loved every minute of it I never looked back!
For me the hardest was the no contact to the mouth.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I ride western and dressage; however, the only time I actually ride in my dressage saddle is at the show and about a week before the show! Same cues and same leg positions, etc. Oh, and I ride in breeches all the time. So much easier to take off when it is hot and humid. The only time I wear jeans is at the western shows!


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Picture the following: 1988.... my formerly crazy run-away OTTB after 45 days of western training.....then me, after 20 years of dressage and jumping, first lesson in western......after 20 minutes I didn't know where left and right was, have felt more than once like a complete beginner ( think butter on a hot potato)....and loved every minute of it I never looked back!
> For me the hardest was the no contact to the mouth.


I had my first western lesson was basically the same, minus the 1988 part. I couldn't get used to the long stirrups, I couldn't get use to the weird cues, or the no contact o the mouth, I hate having super loose reins! It scares the heck out of me. But, in all, western was pretty fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Western riding confuses the heck out of me... ._. I'm probably over complicating it, but every time I do ride western it reminds me why I ride English xD 
I guess it's not so bad if I'm not trying to accomplish anything, and am just piddling around.

You're gonna have lots of fun on that pony, Duffy! She's a cutie!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I hope so! Thanks for all the replies  

Will keep you all updated on Thora and myself, and when I have more details plague you with questions!

Maybe it's the English rider in me but I want to get at that mane ;D


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

remka said:


> I had my first western lesson was basically the same, minus the 1988 part. I couldn't get used to the long stirrups, I couldn't get use to the weird cues, or the no contact o the mouth, I hate having super loose reins! It scares the heck out of me. But, in all, western was pretty fun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Lol....glad to know I'm not the only one.
Stirrup length didn't bother me, I always rode with rather long leg. Cues were, if anything, more logical. Biggest issue was the balance without contact lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, it's funny, this English rider loves western because I can ride without contact:lol: I love being able to just ask for the headset, and then drop the contact, I love the feeling that it is more about partnership rather than the rider having to hold everything together.

I happily switch between the two, relax, have fun and if she is reining trained, be prepared to get addicted real quick!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I had an issue with the no contact too.....I felt like I had no control at all, then when my horse dropped his head I felt like I was going to fall right off the front! Takes a bit to get used to, but I will not be going back to English any time soon. I love having to trust my horse. He goes where I look. Love that...as long as I remember to keep my eyes up! lol


----------



## gary78bronco (Jan 4, 2012)

If your getting saddle sores, I have heard you put on pantyhose, they will let the jeans slide up and down a little and not rub.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Omg Duffy lol!!

I get weird looks from dressage people for knowing how to cinch a western saddle and I'm in cowboy country 

You will have fun, and don't be afraid not to let the saddle slump you - I find that my back doesn't like that. There is western dressage now too! So ride dressage still, but in western tack 

Cute pony!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol anebel yourself haha, that's your horse the next time you come to stay!

I am hoping to hear from the guy tomorrow, they have only just moved up so will give them chance to settle in. 

I wanna be a cowgirl!

So so looking forward to trying my hand at it!

And the core muscles should come on nicely if I have little to no contact!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my, when I tried english, I HATED contact. It was always "Michaela, more contact!" throughout lessons. My jumping instructor HATED me for it :lol: :lol: One of the things most people know how to do, and I never got the hang of it. I always had the "Get off his face, get off his face..." mindset. I found the transition to english too hard and I didn't have the love of it to try hard enough to get it down. So I went back to doing what I knew, lol.

If this little guy is a reiner, remember when you say "whoa" to keep your feet out of his way. Sit on your pockets and kick your feet forward. A real reiner won't stop with your feet touching them, it'll put them on the front end.

The neck rein is just joyous when you get it down...I love a loose rein, head low, bumping up from behind, soft horse 

Maybe watch some videos of how some reiners ride. Get a feel for that body position from seeing it.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Good idea SH.

Saw my friend this morning and off to the yard on Sunday woop!

He is going to give me a couple of lessons too, so hopefully we will see how that all pans out. 

Very very excited for this!


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Lol....glad to know I'm not the only one.
> Stirrup length didn't bother me, I always rode with rather long leg. Cues were, if anything, more logical. Biggest issue was the balance without contact lol


My trainer is atleast four inches shorter than me, and I got on with her stirrups and felt comfortable. It was perfect. But then she leanghthened them... I really liked them shorter  I though the cues were difficult, like in picking up the right canter lead... I was super confused lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

remka said:


> My trainer is atleast four inches shorter than me, and I got on with her stirrups and felt comfortable. It was perfect. But then she leanghthened them... I really liked them shorter  I though the cues were difficult, like in picking up the right canter lead... I was super confused lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol, I can imagine. I guess I lucked out with my instructor. She used to do Eventing before switching to western, so maybe her cues were a little closer to what I was used to. After all, there are no hard and fast rules as there are in English. But it still confused me.....


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Had to put the ride off yesterday, so going after work today.. ARGH. Asked Paz to take pictures for you all ahaha!

Well, was fine till I realised his wife is coming along too.. she is really protective over ponio.. did say please don't expect too much of me. I want to learn but it a different style of riding.. said she is super sensitive in her mouth (hence the reining) due to the fact his wife can only ride with one hand.

Keep fingers crossed I don't mess it up hahahaha!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You won't mess it up, just relax, have fun and give him plenty of rein:lol:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I've rode western my whole life and if I ride English before riding say, a 3 year old, I feel like im reaching for my stirrups for the first little while. I could only imagine how it would feel switching if you are primarily English!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, it looks like in the photo she is in a snaffle and ridden with two hands, so can't be that different from what you are used to. It's not a whole different language. horse still goes off of rider's energy and still works from leg into hand, just maybe not so much leg and not so much hand. hard to say, some western ridden horses aren't so light, and arent neck reining. 

one thing I have noticed about many western trained hroses is that they are trained to canter from a "kiss" sound and trot from a "cluck" sound.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I know lots of english horses that are trained with the same verbal cues as above.


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> Had to put the ride off yesterday, so going after work today.. ARGH. Asked Paz to take pictures for you all ahaha!
> 
> Well, was fine till I realised his wife is coming along too.. she is really protective over ponio.. did say please don't expect too much of me. I want to learn but it a different style of riding.. said she is super sensitive in her mouth (hence the reining) due to the fact his wife can only ride with one hand.
> 
> Keep fingers crossed I don't mess it up hahahaha!


I can't wait to see the pictures! I cant believe you found a western horse in Germany though, maybe it is regional, but when I lived there, in Nordrhein Westfalen, everybody rode English, and everyone you knew rode English, I think I only ever ran into a western saddle once, and they were riding English in it, if that makes sense.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think that Western riding is gaining in popularity in Germany, and there are some decent riders there now.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Just some thoughts...
Most of us in the US that keep horses a long time--me, ~ 30 years--train our horses to ride both English and Western.
Western is a "style" identified by a heavier saddle which disperses your weight over a larger area of the horse's back, and typified by a curb bit meant to either stop the most ornary critter OR to use to halt and half halt with just your fingers. I believe that neck reining is a natural evolution of ANY type of riding where the horseman needs to use their right hand for something else, like a weapon, or a rope, and must rein only with the left. From my research it isn't exclusive to the Western United States and our colorful 19th century history, but it has become a stereotype.
The Western horse should be relaxed and the old cowboys that I had a chance to talk to many years ago assured me that a cowboy never trots his horse, just the walk to the lope and back again. They also told me that the preferred horse is on the short side so that the cowboy can easily swing aboard.
IMHO, we have had some poorly made modern Western saddles throughout my lifetime. The old "bucket" saddle had a triangular pommel below the horn, much like the McClellan saddle, and was deep from pommel to cantle. It was meant to stick you to it when you rode rough. Some modern models have been made too shallow and I have never cared for the blocky swells that we see so much today. It is also true that many of these modern saddles push you towards the cantle and can teach people an obvious chair seat. The old types encouraged you to reach down to the stirrups and in many antique photos cowboys look like they could step off their horse and onto a Dressage saddle bc their legs are long and fairly straight, lined up shoulder-hip-heel. You will also see them ride home in the stirrups.
My advice? Work this horse to be quiet and obedient and train to be a good trail horse.
Glad you have a horse to ride! =b


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

remka said:


> I can't wait to see the pictures! I cant believe you found a western horse in Germany though, maybe it is regional, but when I lived there, in Nordrhein Westfalen, everybody rode English, and everyone you knew rode English, I think I only ever ran into a western saddle once, and they were riding English in it, if that makes sense.


Western has been around for quite a while, I can assure you
I saw the first QH in 1983, switched over to Western in 88 and had a futurity winning filly at the EuropeanQH championships in 95
It's all over the place, maybe a tad more south and north, than center and east, but it's VERY present.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

No pictures unfortunately! Kind of glad aha! But they want me back 

She is in season, and a bit sensitive. But oh my what a different feel! It is the same but different as dressage. They had a good chuckle at me.. Can definitely tell I ride dressage and said I need to relax and not ride her every step. I said easier said than done when you are used to big moving WBs then move on to a Fjord 

Absolutely loved her! She was a bit cheeky, and I really need to make sure I get on my cues with her. The couple that own her are so lovely, he rides with split reins, she rides with English reins in a not due to not having full movement in one side. So I need to be really aware of riding correctly, softly but firmly so I don't undo all the amazing work! 

Next time will get pics though.. I love western riding!! Butt feels sore though! Naturally as he rides the saddle seat is fairly big, change from my 16" LOL

Canter was funny.. None of this nice slow rocking... Zoom! 

She is ridden in a type of snaffle.. Will try and find a picture of something similar, such a sweet sweet girl though and super patient with me!


ETA there are lots of western horses and riders here, a previous yard of mine bred QHs paints and Appys. Just WB sport is bigger than western... wBs cost a fortune where you are and western horses and ponies not so much, and its the other way around here... Everything for western riding is so expensive!


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> ETA there are lots of western horses and riders here, a previous yard of mine bred QHs paints and Appys. Just WB sport is bigger than western... wBs cost a fortune where you are and western horses and ponies not so much, and its the other way around here... Everything for western riding is so expensive!


I was pretty young when I lived in Germany, but in the six years I rode when I was there, I almost never even saw a western saddle. I guess it must have been the area I lived in, I lived in the Duesseldorf area. I was born there. I did meet an appy once, but he was an English horse, but they had trouble with his feet, something about the climate, not being good for them, I don't know though. 

I live in America now.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

remka said:


> I was pretty young when I lived in Germany, but in the six years I rode when I was there, I almost never even saw a western saddle. I guess it must have been the area I lived in, I lived in the Duesseldorf area. I was born there. I did meet an appy once, but he was an English horse, but they had trouble with his feet, something about the climate, not being good for them, I don't know though.
> 
> I live in America now.


 You didn't say when you lived there
But the QH championships were held in Aachen for the longest time, then they found a more suitable place in Bavaria.
In the Bergisches Land area are several rather big breeders/ trainers, too. So I guess they were hiding....." when in Rome , do as the Romans do( insert Germany lol)".........;-)


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

deserthorsewoman said:


> You didn't say when you lived there
> But the QH championships were held in Aachen for the longest time, then they found a more suitable place in Bavaria.
> In the Bergisches Land area are several rather big breeders/ trainers, too. So I guess they were hiding....." when in Rome , do as the Romans do( insert Germany lol)".........;-)


Ya, I guess. :lol: My Daddy worked in Aachen, but we lived about 45minutes away if you took the Autobann, if you didn't, it was longer. I guess we really weren't looking for them. Where I rode it was all about jumping and dressage, and I didn't know any different.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

remka said:


> Ya, I guess. :lol: My Daddy worked in Aachen, but we lived about 45minutes away if you took the Autobann, if you didn't, it was longer. I guess we really weren't looking for them. Where I rode it was all about jumping and dressage, and I didn't know any different.


Which I don't see as a big problem, because you have a very solid base now and can go in any direction


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I was around 30 mins away from Dusseldorf; it is rich horse person territory! I went to look at a few horses to buy around 18 months ago... I didn't realise horses could have stables bigger than my house!

I know of a couple of western barns in that area, but western riding here isn't as well heard of. 

But I am going for my second ride tonight, camera at the ready


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> I was around 30 mins away from Dusseldorf; it is rich horse person territory! I went to look at a few horses to buy around 18 months ago... I didn't realise horses could have stables bigger than my house!
> 
> I know of a couple of western barns in that area, but western riding here isn't as well heard of.
> 
> But I am going for my second ride tonight, camera at the ready


Ya, the one barn I took lessons at was huge! I loved it though. Do you get any supplies from Loesdau? That is where I still buy everything, when I go back, that's where I get my britches, boots, helmets, and everything. I hardly ever buy tack in America. I'm probably shooting myself in the foot though, because its probably way more expensive at Loesdau.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have pictures, unfortunately I cannot load from my iPad OR my netbook :/ Will try and load to photobucket!

I love this little girl! She tried it on, and gave her a sharp reminder.. all was amazing after!

I am riding tomorrow again! The owner's trainer called them to see how they are settled in, mentioned me. So tomorrow going to film my ride, and send it to the trainer to see what I need to do! Will upload to here as well so you can all shred me to pieces 

no really, any sort of help will be appreciated!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

YEAHHHH PICTURES 

no pictures of me riding except when I first got on!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Awwww she is a cutie










And you are not so shabby yourself


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hahahaha GH, you're making me blush! Will tell Thora she has the start of a fan club!

She nearly lost one member today. Working amazingly well, best I have felt yet. Came round by A and then all of a sudden we were by C. Tell you what, she can move! Not overly impressed, took her back up admits snorting and carrying on but persuaded her nothing would eat her before it ate me, and we got on. Little baggage!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Not brain dead. Good!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hahaha quite the opposite.. My stomach felt rearranged!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I had something similar happen with my TB......one of those silage piles, covered with a huge white plastic tarp next to the arena. No problem, right, it was always there. A little windgust blew the tarp about 8-10 meters in the air and we found ourselves on the opposite side of the arena, both going "WOW!!!..... thank heavens for the western saddle.....


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I rode her Wednesday and yesterday.

Wednesday was absolutely AMAZING. I probably wasn't doing it right, but she was relaxed, flexible and comfortable. 

Yesterday wasn't so great, I think she was a bit stiff from the day before. Found it hard to keep a good rhythm in the trot, and not so relaxed so we just worked on big bogen? What the heck is a bogen in English?

Y'know, circles, figures of eight, change through school, 3 loop serpentines etc.

I can officially say my butt feels (and quite possibly is) bruised. Cycling to work this morning was painful!

I do love that Western saddle, but I think it is too big for my bum, and it isn't as comfortable as my English.

I do have some questions, however.

The guy who I know from work rides her, has had a few lessons, but its more fun for him. His wife has the partial paralysis and has a very weak left side. She rides with one hand, in her right.

On the left rein, the mare is VERY relaxed and comfortable. I ride with my reins in both hands. I ask her to drop her head, and then relax. So long as she doesn't hang there or bring her face up that is fine. 

On the right rein, she is tense, will flex to the outside, and is more 'jumpy' at things. 

I have made sure I am sat straight, little bit to the inside etc... but how do I encourage her to flex to the inside, rather than outside, or pretty much straight?? If I put leg on (as with dressage) she decides to knock it up a pace (my poor bum!).

Any hints and tips welcome!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Bogen......biegen maybe? Bending it is Lots of it, never straight. Just like in dressage, gotta bend first before you get the straight.
The one- sidedness....might have to do with her handicapped owner, might be just normal for her. 
She can learn the leg conctact. Just keep checking her with tiny check-and release tugs until she's where you want her, accepting the leg.
Im pretty sure others have better ideas lol


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Bend bend bend, just like you know.

A lot of elements are similar to dressage, don't totally think that everything you do is wrong. If your green dressage horse would respond to your leg that way when you press it, deal with it as you have always done.

Just remember what I was saying in PM- It's almost necessary for a western horse to work on a loose rein. Be releasing your reins all the time and when she raises her head, pick them up again. Don't be afraid to let her go and free her up a little while she's finding that soft spot.


----------

